# Bicolor Pseudochromis tank mates?



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I added a pretty Bicolor Pseudochromis (Pseudochromis paccagnellae) to my 34 gallon reef tank recently. I subsequently tried to add a Diamond Watchman Goby (Valencienna puellaris), and the Bicolor Pseudo immediately attacked him. It would not relent, so we move the goby to our fish only tank, figuring it would have a better chance there even though our puffer fish eats silversides its size. The puffer fish left the goby alone, but the Gold Dottyback we have in the fish only tank immediately began pursuing the new fish. It appeared that the goby had dug itself some kind of a hiding place, but the next morning her was nowhere to be found 

Anyhow, it seems that that the Bicolor Pseudo is very aggressive. Has anyone had any success keeping this fish with other small, reef safe fish, and if so, what kinds?

We really want to see the reef tank be peaceful, but it cost a small fortune and I'd hate to see only the Bicolor Pseudo in it (in addition to the Green Mandarin the Pseudo leaves alone).

If it can not "get along" with other reef safe fish its size, do you think it could coexist with the fish in our fish only tank so that we could free the reef up for peaceful fish? The fish in the fish only tank include 1 stars and stripes puffer, 2 yellow box fish, 6 pink anthias, 1 adult majestic angel, 1 juvenile bicolor angel, 1 lemon butterfly, and 1 gold dottyback. I would be most concerned about the gold dottback attacking the pseudo after seeing it pursue the poor diamond watchman goby...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Mine was fine, but it was in a 55g tank, the most aggressive fish in that tank was the [info]Bluehead wrasse[/info], it killed my [info]firefish[/info] (R.I.P.). I had a Diamond [info]goby[/info] in my tank too, and it was fine. But it all depends on the fish itself.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

they are VERY territorial fish, and should not be kept with smaller passive fishes such as small gobies or firefish. it can even attack fish 3 times its size trying to defend a territory, which may unfortunately now be your entire tank.


----------

